# May update - 450 Gal



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Took photos of inhabitants for May!...new tenant is a Lince Catfish...soon to be evicted will be a few Black Bar Silver Dollars


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome fishy and thanks for sharing


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

i love thsi style of aquariums. you have any vids of feeding sessions?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

cb1021 said:


> i love thsi style of aquariums. you have any vids of feeding sessions?


+1 for feeding sessions!! would love to see how these monsters devour their food/prey! 

and how do you keep it so clean? do you like scoop the fish poop out every time?


----------

